# help!



## oops (May 24, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum but wonder if anyone has a fix for my problem. I work in watercolor and left Schmincke masking fluid on for far too long and now cannot remove without lifting the paper with it. The website for the company is in German . Does anyone have a solution? I tried using brush cleaner, alcohol and turpenoid as solvents with no luck. Any ideas? Thanks!
Celeste


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Would something along these lines be what you are looking for? I just did a quick on-line search and found it. Maybe your local art supply store has something similar?

http://www.cheapjoes.com/art-supply/RCR1_20006_cheap-joes-masking-fluid-pick-up.asp


----------



## oops (May 24, 2011)

*thanks but*

Thanks Chandra, that's what I was using but this mask was suppose to come off within 2 days (didn't read that until today) and it has been on a number of weeks so it is STUCK!!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Two weeks is a really long time. I honestly don't know if there is a method you can use that won't totally screw your paper up. That was my best shot. hope you can get something figured out! 

And welcome to the group!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just read that going beyond two weeks pretty much means a do-over on the painting....ack! Thats frustrating! Apparently a lot of people have done the same thing not realizing the difficulties associated with its removal.


----------



## patrick2009 (Feb 20, 2011)

Turpentine，Banana oil


___________
oil painting


----------

